# Great Time with Frank Santos - Reyes Family



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

On a recent trip to Miami I had the chance to spend some time with Frank Santos of Reyes Family cigars. Known as one of the great brands of all time Reyes Family "formerly Puros Indios" has gone with a whole new look to the brand.

*More pictures and more story*


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice Bike. You know Daniel I'm willing to take your place on any of these trips, if you can't make it .


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

SWEET Ride. Sounds like a great time.


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

Great paint job on the bike.


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice bike!!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice chopper.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Great pictures, looks like it was a fun time!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

so.... did you get to go for a spin? or just sit on it


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

ngetal said:


> so.... did you get to go for a spin? or just sit on it


the bike was a buddies of Frank Santos. Awesome bike. I just took pics!:biggrin:


----------



## cigar9 (May 18, 2007)

is that the cigar shop way west, on 8th street and 157 ave?


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Where is his smoke???????????


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Too cool! Awesome bike!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great pic!! Awesome bike!!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

Frank definitely has good taste. check out that chopper. sweet! i bet his family's cigar line aint half bad either. i'll have to try em


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

man that is one sick bike!! great picture!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

dj5213 said:


> man that is one sick bike!! great picture!


ditto!!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow sweet bike


----------



## Maui (Jun 30, 2008)

So where the heck is Frankie these days? I haven't spoken to him since the old Torano days.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

mean ride dude


----------

